# Sex my varadero



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

That was individual 1









That is individual 2

Sorry about the dirty glass....

and not sure why the pics are not that good quality... They looked better on my phone...
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Anybody???
They are around 8-9 months now


----------



## Amphibian addict (May 15, 2012)

The ones on top and bottom seem to be females, and the center one seems to be a male.


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

Amphibian addict said:


> The ones on top and bottom seem to be females, and the center one seems to be a male.


Top and middle are the same frog.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

They seem to both be female

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

reptiles12 said:


> They seem to both be female
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


bummer... Ok thanks
Any other opinions?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Agreed. They seem to both be female.
At that age, you'd hear calling if one was male


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

ok.... Guess I'm in the hunt for a male now...


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

I had posted my varadero and people thought they were females took the male to be a lil over a year before he started to call so you never know.


----------

